# Losing Cox HD Channels w/Cable Card



## PHTM (May 24, 2003)

I cannot access any new HD channels from Cox, and I have lost others.
HUBHD, some of the StarsHD, and EPIXHD channels stopped working. Some say channel not authorized and others say channel not available. Cox Techs have tried everything on their end and multiple cards with the same problem. They say it is my Tivo and won't help anymore. I don't want to do a clear and delete all unless I have to. My tivo also hangs when restarting.
Has anyone had similar problems or any tips?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

What do you mean by "hangs"? It never gets you to the splash screen even after half an hour or so? Have you tried hitting the TiVo button?

Do you have a tuning adapter? If so, I would power cycle it and see what happens.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

This is a known problem with cox. 

The issue is these channels are in the 1Ghz rage. Cox only has one box in most markets that is able to receive these channels, and that is there Whole Home DVR. Because of this, they made a marketing decision to bundle these channels in a package that you only can get with the Whole Home DVR.

This means these channels are unavailable to your TiVo. And since the package is only available for the Whole Home DVR on cox's end it is unclear if this violate s any FCC Regulations, it appears to side step them. In Motorola Cox market, they have a 1Ghz non dvr Receiver, and this box is locked out of these channels too. So it's not just TiVo that is locked out, but rather all other cox boxes then the whole home dvr.

The TiVo Premiere does have a 1 Ghz tuner where past TiVo's did not. However, it is unclear if the software supports tuning these channels at this time as well. It appears to be a method to push cox's whole home dvr, and if you call about these channels they will tell you the whole home dvr is required and will try to push their box on you.

However, cox support has mentioned that it was a marketing decision, and that enough people complained they may change this practice. This is something you will have to take up and fight with cox about. So far they haven't budge on this decision and continue to add new channels in this range


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> This is a known problem with cox.
> 
> The issue is these channels are in the 1Ghz rage. Cox only has one box in most markets that is able to receive these channels, and that is there Whole Home DVR. Because of this, they made a marketing decision to bundle these channels in a package that you only can get with the Whole Home DVR.
> 
> This means these channels are unavailable to your TiVo. And since the package is only available for the Whole Home DVR on cox's end it is unclear if this violate s any FCC Regulations, it appears to side step them.


You know, I am really getting sick of this type of shenanigans. As if cable cards and tuning adapters haven't been enough nightmare for everyone.


----------



## PHTM (May 24, 2003)

I do not have a tuning adapter.
If I reboot from the menu it usually will get past the "Few more minutes" screen.
I almost always have to unplug it for 30 mins and try a couple of times before it boots.
When using HD menus it takes a lot longer to boot and less often successful.
I know that if it was asleep when I rebooted it then it will turn black.
I think a "Clear & Delete All" will fix these problems.
It was originally used without a cable card, and worked perfectly.
I have tried removing it, and everything else, but it doesn't boot more often or faster.
It doesn't bother me until I get an update and it tries to reboot and I miss hours of shows.

The channels next to the nonworking ones are in the 100,000hz or 500,000hz range.
I cannot tune to the others to find what freq. they are. The info is blank and the tuning status says "Wrong card state."

I think you are correct because I haven't been able to get any new channels, but I still get channels that have moved.

Thank you for the info. I will try to find a knowledgable Cox rep. and ask them about the 1Ghz problem.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

crxssi said:


> You know, I am really getting sick of this type of shenanigans. As if cable cards and tuning adapters haven't been enough nightmare for everyone.


Yup, tell me about it. We know for a fact this locks out all S3/s and THD. The Premiere's tuner is capable up tuning these frequencies, but we don't know if the software can. Being that it doesn't tell us not autorized and doesn't pick up any data in the diagnostics other then the cable card is in "Wrong Card State", I would say most likely not. It would most likely need a software update on tivo's end if cox unbundled these channels with the Whole Home DVR



PHTM said:


> I do not have a tuning adapter.
> If I reboot from the menu it usually will get past the "Few more minutes" screen.
> I almost always have to unplug it for 30 mins and try a couple of times before it boots.
> When using HD menus it takes a lot longer to boot and less often successful.
> ...


Depending on what cox market your are in, you may need tuning adapters or may not. It sounds like in your market they don't have them, which is ok. These new 1ghz channels don't come in even if you have a tuning adapter.

That that is correct, the 1 ghz channels the info is blank and says wrong card state. That's the same issue we all get.


----------



## qunewsguy (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm hoping this isn't the case, but have any channels been moved into the 1GHz range after the push to move all HD channels into the 1000's? Connecticut's set to get this "upgrade" in early August and I'm hoping not to lose any more channels.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

qunewsguy said:


> I'm hoping this isn't the case, but have any channels been moved into the 1GHz range after the push to move all HD channels into the 1000's? Connecticut's set to get this "upgrade" in early August and I'm hoping not to lose any more channels.


In Cox Hampton Roads, I have not noticed the inability to get any channels since the 1000's conversion.


----------



## jason99si (Jan 18, 2011)

All hd channels moved to the 1000 range in ct. Now I've lost the ability to see ANY hd channels. My family is going to kill me. Help!


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

jason99si said:


> All hd channels moved to the 1000 range in ct. Now I've lost the ability to see ANY hd channels. My family is going to kill me. Help!


Get a tuning adapter. They're free.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> Get a tuning adapter. They're free.


cox new england has no sdv

chances are your tivo's lineup hasn't changed yet. Submit a like up change ticket.


----------



## jason99si (Jan 18, 2011)

tivogurl said:


> Get a tuning adapter. They're free.


Spoke with a semi-capable tech at cox. He said the guide switched over before the channels actually did. I confirmed that I'm still able to see channels in the 700 range. He said the channels will actually switch over tonight, overnight. He said he "thinks" the cable cards do support channels over 1000. I guess we'll see tomorrow, and if not, I'll go down the tuning adapter path.

ugh.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

jason99si said:


> Spoke with a semi-capable tech at cox. He said the guide switched over before the channels actually did. I confirmed that I'm still able to see channels in the 700 range. He said the channels will actually switch over tonight, overnight. He said he "thinks" the cable cards do support channels over 1000. I guess we'll see tomorrow, and if not, I'll go down the tuning adapter path.
> 
> ugh.


don't worry, cable card and tivo will have no problem with channels over 1,000.

they are still on the same frequency as they were before, they are just getting mapped to a higher number. Tivo supports up to 9999.

In case your wondering, others with cox where this move has already happened have had no issues.

And here in Rhode Island, though this change does not happen until auguest, I already have some channels in the thousands which I think will be moving. All the local channels sub channels are on locations such as 1015 and I have no problem watching them.

Every channel you get now you will still get.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> This is a known problem with cox.
> 
> The issue is these channels are in the 1Ghz rage. Cox only has one box in most markets that is able to receive these channels, and that is there Whole Home DVR. Because of this, they made a marketing decision to bundle these channels in a package that you only can get with the Whole Home DVR.
> 
> ...


I have been compiling a complete listing of the Cox Plus Package channels by market that are not available on the TiVo, and only available with the Cisco Whole Home DVR equipment, frequency range is supposed to be 860MHz to 1GHz. Although a source inside Cox Corp has told me they are working with TiVo to possibly get these channels.

*Cox Plus Package Channels by market and launch date*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19724898#post19724898


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> In case your wondering, others with cox where this move has already happened have had no issues..


In Hampton Roads, the move went fine. Channel numbers have nothing to do with SDV. Yet they are using SDV in Hampton Roads, so it does require a tuning adapter or many channels will be missing.

We do have a few errors- for example, the Guide still shows we get the Oprah Channel HD and has a number and everything. But the channel does not exist. I had to call Cox to ask why and they said they haven't rolled it out yet. Very irritating (there is one medical show I record on that channel, which was Discovery Health, so I am still stuck with SD).


----------



## jason99si (Jan 18, 2011)

As everyone else mentioned... moving to 1000 didn't cause any new issues.

However, these are the channels that I can't receive. I believe these require the Whole Home DVR (which i had for two weeks, got rid of, and replaced with tivo). 

1150	DIYHD
1251	COOKHD
1202	HBOSGHD
1203	HBOHDP
1205	HBOFHD
1208	HBOLAHD
1279	STZHDP
1283	STZKHD
1285	STZCHD


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

jason99si said:


> As everyone else mentioned... moving to 1000 didn't cause any new issues.
> 
> However, these are the channels that I can't receive. I believe these require the Whole Home DVR (which i had for two weeks, got rid of, and replaced with tivo).
> 
> ...


yes, those are the ones you can only get with the whole home dvr.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jason99si said:


> As everyone else mentioned... moving to 1000 didn't cause any new issues.
> 
> However, these are the channels that I can't receive. I believe these require the Whole Home DVR (which i had for two weeks, got rid of, and replaced with tivo).
> 
> ...


On Cox Hampton Roads, channels 1150 and 1251 are not even listed on their site in the lineup and although there is a "DIY", it is SD only (channel 235) and there is a "COOK" that is SD only (channel 250). I don't know about HBO/STZ, because those are premium channels, of which I get none. Guess the channels do vary by market/region.

But the posting on http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19724898#post19724898 says the above (non-premium) channels exist as those that are unobtainable (and include HUB HD, and Outdoor HD). But that doesn't jive with Cox's site. Perhaps Cox is hiding it??

I am not aware of any HERE, but having channels that ONLY work with the cable company's equipment is certainly a slap in the face to the FCC...


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

crxssi said:


> On Cox Hampton Roads, channels 1150 and 1251 are not even listed on their site in the lineup and although there is a "DIY", it is SD only (channel 235) and there is a "COOK" that is SD only (channel 250). I don't know about HBO/STZ, because those are premium channels, of which I get none. Guess the channels do vary by market/region.
> 
> But the posting on http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19724898#post19724898 says the above (non-premium) channels exist as those that are unobtainable (and include HUB HD, and Outdoor HD). But that doesn't jive with Cox's site. Perhaps Cox is hiding it??
> 
> I am not aware of any HERE, but having channels that ONLY work with the cable company's equipment is certainly a slap in the face to the FCC...


They get away with this one because they are not available on their HD Set top Boxes or DVR Either. Only The Whole Home DVR.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

crxssi said:


> On Cox Hampton Roads, channels 1150 and 1251 are not even listed on their site in the lineup and although there is a "DIY", it is SD only (channel 235) and there is a "COOK" that is SD only (channel 250). I don't know about HBO/STZ, because those are premium channels, of which I get none. Guess the channels do vary by market/region.
> 
> But the posting on http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19724898#post19724898 says the above (non-premium) channels exist as those that are unobtainable (and include HUB HD, and Outdoor HD). But that doesn't jive with Cox's site. Perhaps Cox is hiding it??
> 
> I am not aware of any HERE, but having channels that ONLY work with the cable company's equipment is certainly a slap in the face to the FCC...


The West Point (only) channel line-up is showing:
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/hamptonroads/tv/channel-lineup.cox
1100 - The Hub HD
1217 - Outdoor Channel HD
1235 - DIY HD
1250 - Cooking Channel HD

But Occasio Gee (Cox HR PR) stated these listings were incorrect and no channels have been added yet.

Occasio Gee also stated: There were some "issues" that were that put a halt/delay on adding them. Many of the SDV channels didn't go online when we thought they would.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=20673487#post20673487


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I do not currently have a legitimate complaint to file with the FCC, because Phoenix does not yet have any Plus Package channels. But I would like to see this resolved before Phoenix does roll it out.

I am wondering if others in markets that do offer these channels are filing complaints with the FCC, and what the FCC is responding with. I cannot see how Cox can bypass the CableCARD rules and provide these channels only on their leased equipment. There are already several postings of customers that do or have received these channels on both TiVo and the Ceton and then for some, they disappeared.

Perhaps a dedicated thread to this issue needs to be started. Any thoughts?

*Cox Plus Package Channels by market and launch date*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19724898#post19724898


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> I do not currently have a legitimate complaint to file with the FCC, because Phoenix does not yet have any Plus Package channels. But I would like to see this resolved before Phoenix does roll it out.
> 
> I am wondering if others in markets that do offer these channels are filing complaints with the FCC, and what the FCC is responding with. I cannot see how Cox can bypass the CableCARD rules and provide these channels only on their leased equipment. There are already several postings of customers that do or have received these channels on both TiVo and the Ceton and then for some, they disappeared.
> 
> ...


FYI, for Cox Orange County these channels *ARE* available via TiVo HD & Premiere & Ceton with Tuning Adapter. In fact this helped me confirm that both TiVo HD and Premiere units can tune in 860MHz-1GHz frequency range while TiVo S3 OLED units cannot.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> FYI, for Cox Orange County these channels *ARE* available via TiVo HD & Premiere & Ceton with Tuning Adapter. In fact this helped me confirm that both TiVo HD and Premiere units can tune in 860MHz-1GHz frequency range while TiVo S3 OLED units cannot.


Currently most markets I have seen reports on are not allowing them. Some of the channels reportedly did show up on TiVos in Hampton Roads, VA. then disappeared, and Cox is telling customers they cannot get them without the WHDVR equipment.

From the AVS forums:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=21008500#post21008500


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> Currently most markets I have seen reports on are not allowing them. Some of the channels reportedly did show up on TiVos in Hampton Roads, VA. then disappeared, and Cox is telling customers they cannot get them without the WHDVR equipment


I am Hampton Roads. On the listed Plus package, I am able to tune with the Premiere:

Yes 1100 HUB HD (Bonus PAK)
No 1217 Outdoor HD (Sports PAK)
No 1235 DIY HD (Sports PAK)
No 1250 Cooking Channel HD (Variety PAK)
Yes 1900 SWRV HD (Variety PAK)

I have no premium channels. I do have the Bonus PAK. But I do NOT have the Sports nor Variety PAK. So the above tells us I am getting one more channel than I am supposed to... SWRV (whoopie).

It says right on the channel lineup page that "the Plus Package HD requires a subscription to the corresponding [SD] channel"


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

crxssi said:


> I am Hampton Roads. On the listed Plus package, I am able to tune with the Premiere:
> 
> Yes 1100 HUB HD (Bonus PAK)
> No 1217 Outdoor HD (Sports PAK)
> ...


That is good to hear. I wonder why the linked post above stated he lost the additional HBOs after receiving them for a few weeks.

Consistency seems like it could be an issue.


----------



## thinkswithfist (Mar 8, 2002)

Okay, so I just moved from Philadelphia (I loved FIOS!) to Scottsdale, which means I'm working through the Cox Cablecard/Tuning Adapter/lost channel issues described in this thread.

I have a total of 4 Tivo's operating right now: 2 Tivo HDs and 2 Tivo Premieres. The Tivo Premieres are able to get the "lost" HBO HD channels - 1202, 1203, 1204, etc. However, the Tivo HDs do not get these channels, even with tuning adapters. 

So, it seems that the Tivo Premiers have a better/wider tuning capability that can bring in the extra channels... To work around, I guess I will be repositioning the Tivo Premieres to the high-use televisions in my house. (I actually prefer the simplicity of the TivoHD interface... oh well).

Cheers.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVo HD units can tune up to 1GHz (but original S3 OLED units cannot). The problem is that for the alternate HBO channels I believe Cox is using H.264 which the series 3 units were not patched to be able to tune while the series 4 units were. i.e. The problem you are seeing is mpeg2 vs H.264 not a tuner frequency range limitation. (On FIOS I think you would have had similar issues for the alternate HBO channels as I believe they have or are planning to migrate those to H.264 for those as well).


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

thinkswithfist said:


> Okay, so I just moved from Philadelphia (I loved FIOS!) to Scottsdale, which means I'm working through the Cox Cablecard/Tuning Adapter/lost channel issues described in this thread.
> 
> I have a total of 4 Tivo's operating right now: 2 Tivo HDs and 2 Tivo Premieres. The Tivo Premieres are able to get the "lost" HBO HD channels - 1202, 1203, 1204, etc. However, the Tivo HDs do not get these channels, even with tuning adapters.
> 
> ...


The channels listed as Advanced TV plus, which are primarily additional HD pay channels but also include The Hub HD, DIY HD and the Cooking Channel HD, are all H.264 and can only be viewed on the Tivo Premiere.


----------

